# WLAN: Entfernung überbrücken mit einem "zwischenrouter"



## Fabian Frank (12. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinschaft,

habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem. Und zwar geht es um ein WLAN-Netzwerk, auf das ich jedoch in gewisser Entfernung zugreife (Mauern dazwischen, uralter Router etc...). Dementsprechend ist zumindest meines Erachtens nach die Geschwindigkeit nicht gerade glänzend. Manchmal dauert der Aufbau von Seiten Bruchteile von Sekunden, manchmal geht es bis zu 30 sek. hoch. Das hängt auch davon ab, in welcher Höhe ich meinen Laptop platziere.

Meine Überlegung war nun - aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich in meinem Raum gerne noch einen weiteren PC mit dem Internet verbinden würde -, dass ich einen weiteren Router quasi in meinen Raum stelle, der das WLAN Signal empfängt und entweder verstärkt (wie auch immer ) oder aber das Signal in ein neues Netzwerk weiterleitet speziell für meinen Raum.

Ist soetwas denn überhaupt möglich, dass ich das WLAN-Signal verstärke, bzw. weiterleite?
Das Problem ist nämlich, dass ich zu dem WLAN Netzwerk auch nicht mit einem Kabel hinkomm, da zuviele sehr massive Türen, die oft geschlossen sind.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe und eure Ratschläge!

Ciaosen,

Fabi


----------



## Bananajoe4711 (12. September 2010)

Das wäre dann ein Repeater, der die empfangenen Signaler verstärkt weiterleitet.
Bei manchen Routern ( u.A. mache Frtitzboxen) kann man diese Funktion anwählen.
Mit der Suche nach diesem Stichwort wirst Du sicher einigers Interessantes finden.

mfg Joe


----------

